# Corsair HX 750 W Defekt?



## Kaki008 (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem.
Ich habe gestern Abend meinen Rechner demontiert und heute Abend wieder alles zusammen gebaut, weil ich etwas an meine Gehäuse gemacht habe.
Und wenn ich den Rechner starten will, rennt der NT Lüfter und die restlichen im Gehäuse nur 1 Sekunde und alles geht wieder aus.

NT: Wie gesagt Corsair HX 750 W.
Restliche HW steht in der Signatur.

Leider habe ich im Moment kein anderes NT zum testen ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es daran liegt, da ich keine Probleme mit der restlichen HW hatte.
Und ich über das HX 750 W schon einiges gelesen habe..

Was sollte ich jetzt tun?
Wäre echt nett, wenn ihr schnell antwortet..
Denn ich brauche den Rechner schulisch sehr dringend.

Würde eine RMA in Frage kommen? 

LG Kaki


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Februar 2011)

Bitte Mainboard, Grafikkarte und einen einzelnen Ramriegel im korrekten SLOT (siehe Handbuch Mainboard) montieren sonst nix weiter anschließen weder an das Board noch an das Netzteil und dann testen. Einen CMOS Reset durchführen und erneut testen - bitte berichten wie die Fehlerbeschreibung bleibt bzw. sich ändert.


----------



## Kaki008 (21. Februar 2011)

alle modularen kabel geteset und siehe da ein SATA war defekt
trz danke.

lg kaki


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Februar 2011)

Alles klar


----------

